# Replacing Tivo Cable 2TB Hard Drive



## pcisme2021 (Aug 22, 2021)

I want to buy my third Tivo, the Tivo Edge Cable 2 TB but before using, want to install a bigger hard drive. I watched the Weaknees upgrade video. Which brand is best and what size? Are there any available hard drives that are 6 TB or bigger that can fit in the same Tivo hard drive tray? Trying to avoid external hard drive case. Also, is there a way to avoid having to format new hard drive before Tivo formats? Thank you for your help.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pcisme2021 said:


> I want to buy my third Tivo, the Tivo Edge Cable 2 TB but before using, want to install a bigger hard drive. I watched the Weaknees upgrade video. Which brand is best and what size? Are there any available hard drives that are 6 TB or bigger that can fit in the same Tivo hard drive tray? Trying to avoid external hard drive case. Also, is there a way to avoid having to format new hard drive before Tivo formats? Thank you for your help.


There are no 6TB or up 2.5" drives. You will need to go external. And you want CMR drive, not SMR. The largest CMR 2.5" drive ever was 3TB and is no longer made. Largest current model CMR 2.5" drive is 1TB. For external the enclosure would/will be very important, many/most will not work. Check the community for models that will work, in fact it is better to go direct Sata to Sata on the drive that will be inside the enclosure, rather than Sata to an Esata port on the enclosure. If you buy a correct drive (ie not SMR) the Edge should format it itself.


----------



## pcisme2021 (Aug 22, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> There are no 6TB or up 2.5" drives. You will need to go external. And you want CMR drive, not SMR. The largest CMR 2.5" drive ever was 3TB and is no longer made. Largest current model CMR 2.5" drive is 1TB. For external the enclosure would/will be very important, many/most will not work. Check the community for models that will work, in fact it is better to go direct Sata to Sata on the drive that will be inside the enclosure, rather than Sata to an Esata port on the enclosure. If you buy a correct drive (ie not SMR) the Edge should format it itself.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

Seagate 5T ST5000LM000 from Costco works OK. You have to shuck it first then put it in Edge. I purchased a few from Amazon that failed.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

3 Cushion John said:


> Seagate 5T ST5000LM000 from Costco works OK. You have to shuck it first then put it in Edge. I purchased a few from Amazon that failed.


Yeah, I've read it will work. But it is an SMR drive. Coupled with being a 2.5" I doubt it will last nearly as long as a good 3.5 CMR drive in an external. But is a choice for those totally against going external. One other consideration, when shucking that pretty much voids the warranty. Also pre-assembled shuckable externals usually have a shorter warranty than a retail 3.5 even if you reassembled due to a failure. I think it is a tight squeeze in an EDGE too, 15mm. Fits fine in a Bolt.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

FYI... Warranty toast after you open the box.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

An SSD would be preferable, but 4-7TBs are soo expensive. I'll be trying one when I can afford it. I'm in the camp that don't want an external.

My wish list:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YFGTXH...olid=28TON1YTDPXLZ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088GCWTR...olid=28TON1YTDPXLZ&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommiet said:


> FYI... Warranty toast after you open the box.


No, if you disassemble CAREFULLY and break no tabs can reassemble if drive fails. If you are talking about the shuckable external drive. If you are talking about the Edge itself it can be done, use hairdryer on sticker or some have just CAREFULLY peeled off without any heat or solution. Don't HAVE to punch holes. Still, I would be hesitant to upgrade a lifetime cable Edge ($600-700 if you get on sale) until the warranty ran out. Cheaper 2 tuner OTA no biggie, couple hundred bucks. Though still might be worth waiting to upgrade for a year if you can live with the 500GB drive that long.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

tommage1 said:


> Yeah, I've read it will work. But it is an SMR drive. Coupled with being a 2.5" I doubt it will last nearly as long as a good 3.5 CMR drive in an external. But is a choice for those totally against going external. One other consideration, when shucking that pretty much voids the warranty. Also pre-assembled shuckable externals usually have a shorter warranty than a retail 3.5 even if you reassembled due to a failure. I think it is a tight squeeze in an EDGE too, 15mm. Fits fine in a Bolt.


The 15mm won't fit inside Edge. Must be 7mm.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

3 Cushion John said:


> The 15mm won't fit inside Edge. Must be 7mm.


Well the original poster was asking about an EDGE so pretty much everything I suggested was considering that. The 15mm will fit in an Edge but a really tight squeeze, cover may not close completely and have to leave out part of a bracket. A 2.5 9/9.5mm will fit but largest capacity 9/9.5 disk based CMR is 2TB I think. However they were also interested in 6TB and up, the 5TB 15mm 2.5 SMR drive is CLOSE but there is NO 2.5" disk based drive larger than 5TB. I will stick with my original recommendation, external, CMR 3.5, Sata to Sata (skip the Esata connecting to the enclosure), then can go as large as you want at least 14TB, maybe 20. It's not tough really, once you have the correct enclosure, cables, drive about 1/2 hour to an hour.

By the way, forget about SSD for an Edge, at least as far as I know. Edge is TE4 only. There are a few people testing large capacity SSDs in Tivos but TE3 ONLY. As far as I know no SSD will work with TE4 (if I am wrong, if anyone got one to work please post). So if true no SSDs in Edge, TE3 capable Tivos only.


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> Well the original poster was asking about an EDGE so pretty much everything I suggested was considering that. The 15mm will fit in an Edge but a really tight squeeze, cover may not close completely and have to leave out part of a bracket. A 2.5 9/9.5mm will fit but largest capacity 9/9.5 disk based CMR is 2TB I think. However they were also interested in 6TB and up, the 5TB 15mm 2.5 SMR drive is CLOSE but there is NO 2.5" disk based drive larger than 5TB. I will stick with my original recommendation, external, CMR 3.5, Sata to Sata (skip the Esata connecting to the enclosure), then can go as large as you want at least 14TB, maybe 20. It's not tough really, once you have the correct enclosure, cables, drive about 1/2 hour to an hour.
> 
> By the way, forget about SSD for an Edge, at least as far as I know. Edge is TE4 only. There are a few people testing large capacity SSDs in Tivos but TE3 ONLY. As far as I know no SSD will work with TE4 (if I am wrong, if anyone got one to work please post). So if true no SSDs in Edge, TE3 capable Tivos only.


Why no SSD's in TiVo's with TE4?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

DFranch said:


> Why no SSD's in TiVo's with TE4?


They don't work on TE4. Nor do most SMR drives. Nor do some external that use eSata. Te4 is a pain for drive updates/replacements, especially with Bolt or Edge. Pretty much use a CMR drive only. That goes for TE3 also, though a bit more flexible. Anything else, good luck.

FYI no reason to use an SSD in a Tivo anyway. Unless just a fun experiment. They would wear out much faster than a regular drive and speed is meaningless, Tivos use Sata 1 speed.


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> They don't work on TE4. Nor do most SMR drives. Nor do some external that use eSata. Te4 is a pain for drive updates/replacements, especially with Bolt or Edge. Pretty much use a CMR drive only. That goes for TE3 also, though a bit more flexible. Anything else, good luck.
> 
> FYI no reason to use an SSD in a Tivo anyway. Unless just a fun experiment. They would wear out much faster than a regular drive and speed is meaningless, Tivos use Sata 1 speed.


TiVo is sending a 2TB edge as a replacement for $200. I figured weaknees wants $200 for a replacement 2TB drive so it wasn't a terrible deal. Plus they are transferring my lifetime subscription too.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

3 Cushion John said:


> Seagate 5T ST5000LM000 from Costco works OK. You have to shuck it first then put it in Edge. I purchased a few from Amazon that failed.


I have 2 edges.
These 5T drives have been working OK for me. I put a couple of heat sinks on top of them and all has been good.
I think the Newer ones from costco have been quality tested better. I keep my recordings duplicated on each edge and use tivo web transfer to keep them the same. If 1 drive fails I'll just put in another and recopy.


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

3 Cushion John said:


> I have 2 edges.
> These 5T drives have been working OK for me. I put a couple of heat sinks on top of them and all has been good.
> I think the Newer ones from costco have been quality tested better. I keep my recordings duplicated on each edge and use tivo web transfer to keep them the same. If 1 drive fails I'll just put in another and recopy.


I did not realize until I started reading the forums that the drives had to be so particular. If I could have picked up a new drive and installed it over the weekend I would have done that, but the replacement for $200 is just easier and I get the latest hardware as well.


----------

